# no data



## DirgeExtinction (Aug 18, 2011)

Flashed the new 4.0.3 radios,but now I have no data. Wiped everything and still no data. :/ Help? Currently on the RootzBoat rom.


----------



## winklethemoose (Jul 20, 2011)

Your not alone i dint either


----------



## kronusx12 (Oct 17, 2011)

Me either, and I didn't flash any radio... Problems at verizon?? I have no 3g/4g


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

There's an outage right now


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

Jaxidian said:


> There's an outage right now


This.


----------



## CaucasianAsian (Dec 21, 2011)

What terrible timing Verzion! I just flashed Android Revolution HD and when I get my phone on I have no data. I thought I jacked up the flash somehow. T_T Thankfully that wasn't the case.


----------



## kronusx12 (Oct 17, 2011)

I was trying out juicedefender and was like WTF?!?! It wont let me use any data!!
Whatever, Verizon F****d up my bill this month and I have to call and complain anyway, maybe I will add this to my list of complaints. See if they really want to keep me as a customer lol


----------



## CaucasianAsian (Dec 21, 2011)

kronusx12 said:


> I was trying out juicedefender and was like WTF?!?! It wont let me use any data!!
> Whatever, Verizon F****d up my bill this month and I have to call and complain anyway, maybe I will add this to my list of complaints. See if they really want to keep me as a customer lol


Oh come on. You know they do want to keep you as a customer. Last time I left Verizon to go to T-Mobile they begged me on hands and knees not to go. haha


----------



## jacko1 (Aug 1, 2011)

not even 3g works lol


----------



## BrentBlend (Jun 11, 2011)

woah, though they took away my data or revolution was broken or something....this is good to hear...in a way


----------



## kronusx12 (Oct 17, 2011)

@caucasianasian, I know they do, just seeing if they will throw me something free. I got my girlfriends number ported over from At+t and the temp number we had for ~ 6 hours somehow racked up 59.92 in charges. It seems like they only put the text / data plans on her ported number and not the temp number. So every text she used charged her and every mb was charged too. Not hard to go through $59 in text and data charges in a day when you pay per mb by the way lol.


----------



## aznx630 (Dec 17, 2011)

Crap, I was messing around with juice defender at the time and thought I had FUBAR'd the phone. So guess who just restored his factory image via CWM before checking the internet....


----------



## kronusx12 (Oct 17, 2011)

HAHA! I ALMOST did the same exact thing, I was making a nandroid and while backing up I decided to check rootzwiki. I'm usually not this lucky


----------



## aznx630 (Dec 17, 2011)

sigh...


----------



## kronusx12 (Oct 17, 2011)

ehh, I have a feeling it won't be the last time you wipe your phone... Too many options in roms to stick with one for too long anyway. I know I'm liking birdman's rootzboat with apex kernel at the moment, but have a feeling it won't last long once cm9 arrives.


----------



## aznx630 (Dec 17, 2011)

Yeah I would have to agree with you. But I'm currently at work with no form of data connection, so I can't reinstall my apps. And before someone says something yes I have a TB but its been giving me some issues as of late. So I'm stuck with just google apps untill I get home or verizon fixes their $hit.


----------



## aznx630 (Dec 17, 2011)

But I guess one fast questions to ya kronusx12, with a kernal mod, do I need to run an app like setCPU to get the OC/UV to work. Sorry for such a dumb question but I am coming from a phone with a locked bootloader so this is new to me.


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

aznx630 said:


> But I guess one fast questions to ya kronusx12, with a kernal mod, do I need to run an app like setCPU to get the OC/UV to work. Sorry for such a dumb question but I am coming from a phone with a locked bootloader so this is new to me.


Yup


----------



## kronusx12 (Oct 17, 2011)

yeah, setcpu / no frills cpu / rom toolbox by jrummy.any of them should really work
edit: I BELIEVE (read:could be wrong) the undervolt should apply whether you change anything or not, but the cpu overclock you would have to change manually.
edit2: my alarm just went off to get up at 530.,. why didnt you guys warn me I forgot to go to bed? lol looks like a long day for me


----------



## aznx630 (Dec 17, 2011)

/comfort and thanks for the help kronus and Jax


----------



## kronusx12 (Oct 17, 2011)

No problem at all, just hope our data comes back. I am calling them at 6 am about my bill so I will ask about data too. I would say I will report findings here but I will already be out of the house and have no way to post without 3g/4g.... What a conundrum.


----------



## aznx630 (Dec 17, 2011)

Work internet go!


----------



## aecoach42 (Dec 11, 2011)

Ok, thank god....I was freaking out this morning. Not just me.


----------



## droidmakespwn (Jun 14, 2011)

I flashed a kernel but I'm not sure if its that keeping me from getting data because my wife's phone has 3g right next to me...


----------



## Jiibus (Jun 15, 2011)

No data just hit me not too long ago here in Hawaii. I had a freak out and was doing all kinds of wiping haha. Yay for nandroids!


----------



## manbeard (Jun 18, 2011)

droidmakespwn said:


> I flashed a kernel but I'm not sure if its that keeping me from getting data because my wife's phone has 3g right next to me...


I think it's only affecting phones with 4G radios. I'm at work and my Nexus and a co-workers Bionic have no data, but another person's D2G is working perfectly fine.


----------



## tbot (Aug 24, 2011)

When I forced my thunderbolt to use RevA only I was able to get data. Just is flakey as all get out tho.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## manbeard (Jun 18, 2011)

I can't seem to do that on my Nexus, though. Tried ##778# and got nothing.


----------



## tbot (Aug 24, 2011)

manbeard said:


> I can't seem to do that on my Nexus, though. Tried ##778# and got nothing.


I read that was a sense rom thing. So dont know if that's an HTC thing, or what. Apparently thunderbolt aosp roms don't have that working either.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## manbeard (Jun 18, 2011)

Found how to do it on the Nexus:

*#*#4636#*#*


----------



## Ericsch333 (Jun 7, 2011)

no 3g or 4g in Montgomery al my data went down at 4.35 am I flashed the new raido and went to bed woke freaking out. Is the stock radio out their in a zip just in case.
Should of thought about that before I flash the new one da.


----------



## cubsfan187 (Jul 17, 2011)

Has anyone called VZW to find out if that's the problem? Hopefully it's not the 4.0.3 radio we all flashed that did it.


----------



## aecoach42 (Dec 11, 2011)

I am still on 4.0.2, and no data.


----------



## Vicious-Bassdj (Jun 22, 2011)

No data on DT's new ZYGOT ROM either...I'm seriously thinking about keeping a list of how many verizon outages there are.


----------



## Ericsch333 (Jun 7, 2011)

3g just came up on new radio still no 4G but half way there

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## cubsfan187 (Jul 17, 2011)

aecoach42 said:


> I am still on 4.0.2, and no data.


Well that sucks but it's nice to know that it's not the radio that caused this problem.


----------



## cubsfan187 (Jul 17, 2011)

Ericsch333 said:


> 3g just came up on new radio still no 4G but half way there
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Not here in Chicago it's not up yet. Still nothing but wifi.


----------



## kronusx12 (Oct 17, 2011)

Called verizon about a billing problem and asked about this while I was art it, she couldn't give me a time frame but sounded hopeful it would be back up soon... Sorry I couldn't be more help, but at least they are acknowledging the outage

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Vicious-Bassdj (Jun 22, 2011)

kronusx12 said:


> Called verizon about a billing problem and asked about this while I was art it, she couldn't give me a time frame but sounded hopeful it would be back up soon... Sorry I couldn't be more help, but at least they are acknowledging the outage
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Well thanks for at least checking!


----------



## kman79 (Jun 11, 2011)

3G is finally back up in Houston, Texas Medical Center Area at least. I want my 4G!


----------



## kman79 (Jun 11, 2011)

You know, it'd be a great service to their customers if they were to post it on their Website when their service is down! I'm


----------



## Vicious-Bassdj (Jun 22, 2011)

Well, while I'm up and data is down, time for some COD.


----------



## davidkim99b (Oct 25, 2011)

3G is up for now, after I dial *611 lol.??

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## JWellington (Aug 11, 2011)

Ok here I was freaking out about to flash back to 4.0.2 stock radios.....
Good thing I saw this. I get 3G when I switch to CDMA only.
It'll do for now.


----------



## aecoach42 (Dec 11, 2011)

3g is back in DC metro....I feel better being plugged back into life....hahahahaha


----------



## droidmakespwn (Jun 14, 2011)

back in nj


----------



## cubsfan187 (Jul 17, 2011)

Still neither are back in Chicago.....yet

EDIT: 3G back now in Chicago (7:27 am)


----------



## sting5566 (Jun 7, 2011)

Back in the Philly area


----------



## Schoat333 (Jun 14, 2011)

Data network it not up in Cleveland yet.


----------



## mAlfunkti0n (Aug 15, 2011)

No data in Cincinnati yet.

Horrible timing on VZW's part .. I JUST switched back to Android from my 4S to give the Nexus a try. Seriously Verizon, get your stuff worked out .. this is pathetic!


----------



## sithben24 (Sep 7, 2011)

Yeah, had no data in Indy, but 3G is back for my Rezound and Nexus. They both came back at the same time so definitely a Verizon problem.


----------



## PerCompLLC (Jun 11, 2011)

aecoach42 said:


> 3g is back in DC metro....I feel better being plugged back into life....hahahahaha


It is? Cause I got nothing (Loudoun County, VA).

Edit: just came back!


----------



## IrishCream (Jun 7, 2011)

As soon as people are in my store Ill shoot a text out to see if there is a known issue and resolution


----------



## PerCompLLC (Jun 11, 2011)

IrishCream said:


> As soon as people are in my store Ill shoot a text out to see if there is a known issue and resolution


According to Engadget, this is a widespread outage. http://www.engadget.com/2011/12/21/psa-verizon-users-reporting-data-outages-across-the-us/


----------



## Rootuser3.0 (Oct 8, 2011)

I only have 3g there is a 4g outage I believe

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## kevmueller (Jun 16, 2011)

I have not had data in KC until about 30 min ago had 4G for about 5 min then lost everything then 3G and now I am getting a small 4G signal and as I typed that a strong....very strong 4G signal. I am still on the original radio.


----------



## tbot (Aug 24, 2011)

Lte is back up in Denver!

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Rootuser3.0 (Oct 8, 2011)

Still out in Chicago only 3G going in and out

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## aznx630 (Dec 17, 2011)

Detroit is getting spotty 3g and no 4g atm.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## cubsfan187 (Jul 17, 2011)

Just lost 3G again in Chi.


----------



## Vicious-Bassdj (Jun 22, 2011)

Still absolutely nothing in Charlotte, NC.


----------



## UnladenSwallow (Nov 28, 2011)

Toledo, OH showing 4G.


----------



## DirgeExtinction (Aug 18, 2011)

Oh wow,and here I thought it was the 4.0.3 radios I flashed. Btw,where can I find the 4.0.2 radios?

And this is weird. My mom's Droid Charge has 4G while my Nexus is still on 3G...been like that since last night(and how I've been typing this up).


----------



## cubsfan187 (Jul 17, 2011)

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/12703-radio403-radio/page__view__findpost__p__311853

Here are the old radios. I take no credit for them. Just passing along the link for the zip.


----------



## aecoach42 (Dec 11, 2011)

I'm back with 4G data, and it seems to be holding....Vienna VA


----------



## DirgeExtinction (Aug 18, 2011)

cubsfan187 said:


> http://rootzwiki.com/topic/12703-radio403-radio/page__view__findpost__p__311853
> 
> Here are the old radios. I take no credit for them. Just passing along the link for the zip.


Thanks


----------



## sfreemanoh (Jul 9, 2011)

Holy crap, 4G! I just noticed it, so I don't know how long it's been connected. <-Cleveland


----------



## cubsfan187 (Jul 17, 2011)

STILL 3g only for me in Chicago.


----------



## NiteQwill (Nov 2, 2011)

No 4G here in Orange County, CA. 3G in-and-out in areas that are usually strong.


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

NiteQwill said:


> No 4G here in Orange County, CA. 3G in-and-out in areas that are usually strong.


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk

Same here, socal, goes in and out, no data, or 3g only.


----------



## cubsfan187 (Jul 17, 2011)

Damn, I just got 4G back .Finally!


----------



## Memphisjojo (Dec 9, 2011)

still 3g only in houston tx

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

4G in Vancouver, WA.

Was freaking out this morning thinking I fubar'd something.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## manbeard (Jun 18, 2011)

Just woke up to discover 4g is back in Indy.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Schoat333 (Jun 14, 2011)

4g is back in cleveland, but I'm not getting 3g at all still.


----------



## samsuck (Jul 5, 2011)

wtf. 4g came back on for me about an hour ago, and now it's back to 3g on the Nexus, the Tbolt has working 4g though. That's odd. I didnt' flash the new radio either


----------



## mAlfunkti0n (Aug 15, 2011)

Lost 3G and 4G again in Cincinnati.


----------



## Revoked (Aug 2, 2011)

No 4g for me in Sacramento, CA. Friends with Tbolt and RAZR have LTE though...


----------



## samsuck (Jul 5, 2011)

Memphisjojo said:


> still 3g only in houston tx
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


I'm in Houston and have 4g.


----------



## mAlfunkti0n (Aug 15, 2011)

I was able to get back on and LTE is now stable. For you guys still having problems give a battery pull a try and see if that helps (pull battery, hold down power button for 10 seconds).

Mine went stable after that.


----------



## destinydmm (Jun 25, 2011)

aznx630 said:


> Crap, I was messing around with juice defender at the time and thought I had FUBAR'd the phone. So guess who just restored his factory image via CWM before checking the internet....


I got you beat, lol. I just totally re-locked the bootloader and went back to stock. Still with 100% '0' data (Orlando, FL). No sms, calls, nothing. But I called Verizon and they told me to just go get a new phone so I'l see what happens.


----------

